# 1st post in new forum....



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BillP said:


> I've finally given up on RF, but still feel the need to help folks out. Maybe it's time to get a BMW Audio section set up?


Welcome to your new home Bill...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

#2

I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Don't make me do this (#4). 

The best audio upgrade I ever made was an intake, headers and exhaust. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Don't make me do this (#4).
> 
> The best audio upgrade I ever made was an intake, headers and exhaust. :eeps:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

I hate to be the party pooper, but is this forum really needed? Is there enough ICE related traffic to support it? I haven't noticed a steady stream of it.

The whole "musical forums" approach is starting to get very annoying. IME, the only time to create a new forum is when the members are threatening to riot if they don't get it or other forums are getting overrun with a single type of thread. Also, once created, a forum should never be removed.

Oh well. I guess most people just use the "read new posts" option so this doesn't bother anyone else.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

cenotaph said:


> I hate to be the party pooper, but is this forum really needed?


Perhaps do it USENET style... Somebody proposes a forum with the justification for it, then we all get to discuss it for a while, and finally a vote is called. If a majority want it, then it gets created.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

where's Ack and the Bavarian Princess?


----------

